# need advise please: Jet 708455 JJ-6OS



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

*Jet 708455 JJ-6OS

is this a good jointer? is it a good one for a noob to start out with?
how much are blades for it? are they easy to sharpen?
anything else i should know about this machine?

thanks for your help!
*


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Northerner,
I have the long bed version of this with the closed cabinet. It works well and I don't see any reason why the model you are looking at wouldn't work well also. It all depends on what you are going to be using it for. I found a price on blades for you :
http://www.etoolclub.com/index.cfm?area=shop&action=detail&IID=11844

I don't think you will be able to sharpen the knives at home unless you have the proper equipment. I would normally buy a second set and swap them out when the first set gets dull. Then you can still use your machine while the other set is out getting sharpened. I have a number of jet machines and they have all provided good service. Jet has a good reputation. I would see if you could find a local store that handles jet and do see it in person.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It should be fine, but it's not quite the same machine as their JJCSX 6" jointer. The JJ6OS has an open stand, a 3/4hp motor, and possibly a different fence support mechanism, vs a closed stand and 1hp motor. None of those features are deal breakers, and should stil be very capable but be careful not to pay a premium for it thinking you're getting the other machine. 

It's very similar to the Delta JT360 and Steelex 6" jointer.

http://tool-corral.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/media/ST1001.jpg

http://www.coastaltool.com/a/delt/images/jt360.jpg


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for the info and thanks mike for the link to the new blades, thats a pretty fair price!

from the sellers pictures i have seen of this jointer, it looks in really nice shape. so am i doing good picking it up for $210??

and if i do get it, does the bed seperate from the stand? i need for it to fit in the trunk of my car (buick lesabre has a large trunk)

thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$210 seems like a fair "buy" price to me! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

is there a better 'entry level' jointer i should be looking at?
im a partially disabled machinist and im on a very limited budget so im
slowly putting a shop together little by little and i seen this Jet jointer
for sale for several hundred off new price and i made a lowball offer for
another hundred and such off and they accepted it!

i got a good deal on a craftsman 22124 tablesaw for my first piece of equipment, then
got another good deal on a craftsman digital router and a no name belt/disc sander
for way cheaper and a hegner scroll saw for cheaper yet. 
and the next things i wanted to get was a drill press, dust collector, router table and
a planer. 

a jointer was down the list till i made the lowball offer but in your opinions, what would
you get first, a jointer or a planer or something else more important???

thanks again


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

IMHO, it'll be tough to do better than the Jet in the $210 range. Great deals come and go periodically and unpredictably...you've got a fine "bird in hand" here. :yes: A jointer is the first step in flattening and straightening wood. A planer is an excellent tool to use in tandem with the jointer. It's possible to get by without a jointer, but there's no other tool better at flattening a face and an adjacent 90° edge. The most recommended method from experts like Norm Abrams and David Marks is to flatten a face and an edge with the jointer, then let the planer make the 2nd face parallel to the flat face. You'll start every project with flat straight stock, so joints will mate like they should. 

BTW, I loved my 22124. With good alignment and good blade selection it performed really nicely...great fence too. Last summer I finally made the move to a 3hp cabinet saw, but the 22124 really served me well for over 3 years, and there are some aspects that I still miss (ie: 44" cast surface, Biese fence). Also, if you've got the space, you can easily slide the front rail tube 10" to the right for a rip capacity of 40".


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for the info knottscott, it helps in my decision so i appreciate it!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If you decide to buy this jointer, check out www.holbren.com for knives. I have the closed stand version of this jointer and that's where I get my knives from. Right off the top of my head, I think I paid under $15 for a set the last time I bought some.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for all the help everyone but i have decided to pass on this jointer. the owner finally got me some better pictures of it and i was
very disappointed to say the least! this thing had to have gotten wet at some time in its life? the bed had a lot of surface rust, a LOT of 
the bolts were rusty as were the ways where the fence slides in and out.

im sure it could be cleaned up but i dont want something that might be trouble later that cant be seen now?

thanks anyway for all your help and im sure i will find another jointer down the road and you can help me out with that one! :thumbsup:


----------

